# GEO Cord Service



## Munzy (May 13, 2017)

Is there a GEO Cord service out there that when you input ?city=X&country=Y that you get geo cords out of it?

Is there a free one?


Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan (May 14, 2017)

Can't Google Maps do that? Or do you need something API-like?


----------



## MannDude (May 14, 2017)

Does this help at all?

https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/geocoding/intro


----------



## Munzy (May 14, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Can't Google Maps do that? Or do you need something API-like?



I was looking for something API like. 



MannDude said:


> Does this help at all?
> 
> https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/geocoding/intro



Hmm, interesting. I still don't think this is fully what I am after. 

I was -thinking- of making a simple API that returns GEO cords for commonly known hosts around here.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 14, 2017)

Are you seeking the address of the company, the datacenter, or what, specifically?

It's already been done for you here..


----------



## Munzy (May 14, 2017)

WasNotWSS said:


> Are you seeking the address of the company, the datacenter, or what, specifically?
> 
> It's already been done for you here..



I am trying to get the geocords automatically via a provider location or city and country.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 14, 2017)

https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/geocoding/start


----------

